# iRacing



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Anybody else on here into iRacing, I joined about three weeks ago and got my first podium finish a few days ago. I'm just racing the Solstice at the moment and practicing in the SRF, don't want to race it yet as it would hurt my safety rating too much.

www.iracing.com


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess everybody's only interested in arcade games like gt5 then?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow looks incredible!!!!

What sort of spec PC is needed to run that though??? 

I really need a new machine, even the wife agrees so if you can give me an idea what i need i may be able to up the spec of the one we buy... it would be great to play games like this on it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Been tempted by this a few times. I'm a Live for Speed fan however I think the online gaming isn't much good.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

With a field of about 10-12 cars I'm getting around 80fps on a E6600 with 8gb of ram and a ati 5750, I'm probably ready for an upgrade myself but first I want a Fanatec setup to replace my old Logitech Driving Force Pro.

I used to play Live for Speed a few years ago but got a bit fed up with it, I was umming and arring about iRacing for a while but am glad I finally did, the fact that the racing is more organised than Live for Speed make it much more fun.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I know there hasn't been much interest but this video really has to be seen.


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

I had a subscription for a couple of months and loved it. I came from games like rFactor and GTR evo and thought I was fairly quick, but the competition on iRacing is another level. I think if you want organised, realistic sim racing iRacing is the only way

After the 2 months I didn't buy any more purely because of the expense. I dont really play enough to warrant the pricing.

edit: that video is brilliant


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG that video is amazing, that actually looks real!!! 

That PC spec didn't really mean a lot to me in all honesty.... could you be kind enough to pick out a machine with a spec good enough and paste it here?

I really could be tempted to go all out with our new PC - If it was able to run this sort of thing i'd be well chuffed lol


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not really up on what makes a good spec at the moment, as I said mines a few years old now so I'd think anything decent and you'd be getting better results than mine.


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

It doesn't need to be a super computer to run it. A dual core, 4GB RAM and 5670 graphics card would run it at the higher graphics settings.

Neil do you play any other PC sims?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

No, I used to play Live for Speed but got bored with it.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I've just signed up to iracing, can you add friends on there???


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Smudge said:


> I've just signed up to iracing, can you add friends on there???


Yes, if you search for a driver in the top right corner of the member screen then on the next screen you can add them as a friend. If you want to add me I'm Neil Bennett.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

will do m8

the game rocks, im loving it. I entered the mx5 series this week, qualify time put 7th and i won the race, was well happy. Added you m8, im Simon Hodge!!

Smudge


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

You've picked the right time to join, the mx5 is a much better car than the solstice that I had to drive as a rookie.

I'm planning on competing in the SRF/Solstice series, the Jetta series and as I've just been promoted to a D license in ovals the Late Model series.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Yea had my first race win in the mx5, very nice car!

Will catch up online and you can give me some pointer as im a little lost when it comes to entering series as i stumbled across the mx5 one so entered it!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

It's basically a case of having the appropriate license and car/tracks and you can enter a race as many times as you like in the week and you get an average of those results. You don't need to register or anything.

Have you tried the ghost car feature yet, it was added in the last week, from a spectator session you can enter but you won't be visible to any of the drivers that are actually there.


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got an email from iRacing telling me if I renew my subscription I get 3 month for the price of 1. So thought it would be rude not to! Im downloading the updates now and looking forward to the mx5!


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice one Daniel.

The Mx5 is very nice. Add me as a driver and perhaps we can meet up for a race!!!!!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you guys still active on iRacing?

It was a great weekend for me, in one race I qualified on pole position then led all the way to the chequered flag and to top it off I got the fastest lap time.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

been having pc problems but will deffo be back once its sorted. Ive also been busy putting together a racing rig. So far I have the following

Gamepod GT2 Evo
Fanatec GT2
Fanatec Clubsport
Fanatec Shifter
Buttkicker
3 * Xbox 360
3 * Forza 3 Ultimate
PS3 & Gt5
PC
Yamaha 5.1 Amp
Sharkoon Xtatic Headphones
Astro A40 headphones 

LOL, wife would kill me if she knew how much it all cost LOL

Smudge


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry for the old thread bump. 

Anyone else into iracing? 

I'm still there but have not had much time for racing in a good while. 

My subscription is still active and i keep promising i will get back racing soon.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm still on there!!!!!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm still there on and off, just built a new pc so I want to go triple monitor when funds allow.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm quite excited about the RUF announcement. Something a little different. 

I'm still surprised that more people can't be attracted away from GT5 and Forza. Those guys just don't understand what they are missing. 

I need to get back into it. It would save me a fortune not going to the pub. 

There is more English Neils than I thought and can't possibly work out who Smudge is. 

I'm Brian Kerr btw.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

What sort of spec computer would you need to run iracing?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know how low you can go but my machine is getting really outdated. 

Q6600, 9800GT 512mb and 2gb of corsair ram and I can run with good FPS at pretty high settings. 

There is loads of options to alter settings to suit.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

hi m8 im Simon Hodge on iRacing LOL

Looking forward to Motegi on Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I finally got everything I need for triples


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good.

Has your Fanatec wheel not failed yet


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

No, I've had it over a year and it was second hand to begin with.


----------

